
Strange 'rogue planet' travels through space alone - dctoedt
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/08/07/world/rogue-planet-beyond-solar-system-trnd/index.html
======
dctoedt
More details in _Astrophysical Journal_ :
[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4365/aac2d5](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4365/aac2d5)

